# Lennon's litter



## Azusanga (May 1, 2014)

Hello everyone! About 1 month ago my beautiful Lennon gave birth to 11 squirmy pups! There are 5 boys and 6 girls (I believe. I have to divide them again soon).

They were brought into this world from a vet's error. She told me that Lennon was a male, and so a few months later I got another pair of males and put Lennon in with them. About a month or so later I noticed her tummy getting biiiig and.... pop! babies. Appanasha Vet clinic is NOT a reliable vet clinic, anyone in Wisconsin!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll definitely make sure to not go there.  Do you have any pictures of the babies?


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah you can't talk about babies without providing pictures... there isn't a man or woman on this site that doesn't like gushing over little fuzlet pics, myself included


----------



## Azusanga (May 1, 2014)

I'll link it to an Imgur album so I don't crash anyone who might try to view this page who doesn't have speedy internet. I'll post pictures from day one!

http://imgur.com/a/H2ROK 25 pictures for you guys!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I squeed all over the place!!


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

aww they're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Awwwww  who are you re-homing them to?


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Awwww! So cute!!! They all look so similar! I'm surprised that Loki's little were all different, it's kind of weird. Have you named them all?


----------



## Azusanga (May 1, 2014)

CleverRat said:


> Awwwww  who are you re-homing them to?


I have a friend who is interested in a pair of males, and I'm keeping one of the males to stay with my big boy, the dad, Spice. I'm trying to find homes for the other but may have to surrender them.. it feels safer to surrender them to a shelter than putting them on Craigslist, at least at a shelter I can guarantee that the new owners will be fully and properly screened. Rats aren't a really hot commodity in this area right now.


@Antiquatemyheart: I've named most of them. I have: Titan (m, keeping), Indy (m), Timber (m), Mollie (f), Shayla (f), Starr (f), Bettie (f), Brita (f), John (m), and Chester (m) all named. I guess I only have one boy left to name... hm.


----------

